# My workout



## kettlebellbuddy (Jun 8, 2017)

Like my video please
https://youtu.be/ucwvoqSveBI/URL]

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 16, 2017)

I watched your workout video, it's pretty impressive. I love the way you workout.


----------

